
Can Venture Capital Be Saved? (Mitch and Freada Kapor) - jashkenas
https://medium.com/@mitch_freada/can-venture-capital-be-saved-68d522050572
======
PaulHoule
You can't fix the problem unless you get out of Silicon Valley.

If you go to New York City, Chicago, Los Angeles, Atlanta, or even second or
third tier cities you find many women and non-immigrant minorities in
executive positions and there is plenty of trouble and discrimination but it
is not like it is in SV.

The pursuit of money in SV has come full circle as a circle jerk; the larger
economy cannot provide exits for the Ubers, Magic Leaps, Juiceros, so they are
keeping them on life support, hoping maybe just maybe they can get bought by
one of a short list of megacompanies. It is now a value destruction machine,
but insiders will probably do OK as they usually do when there is a
decentralized Ponzi scheme that no individual can get held responsible for.

Go forth and make money by serving the needs of customers.

